# Bicycle is a good invention...



## FireCrow (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi guys!
I've been checking out the forum for a while now, a lot of interesting stuff, very helpful as well. Unfortunately, my budget does not allow me for converting my beloved Ford Focus (the Euro version, not that small American stuff  ).
Prices of petrol are rocketing sky high in UK, they seem to be the most expensive in EU at least, not even trying to compare them to prices of so called 'gas' in States. Anyway, lately, I use my car very rarely, on bad weather days (yes, I was lucky to have only few of those for last few months). Mainly for going to work... In a car, it takes me 4 minutes on average to get to my workplace... On the other hand, if I walk that distance, it takes me (even though I walk fast and take few shortcuts) 27 minutes on average. I was considering bicycle, but then there's few annoying hills on the way, and I can't really ride it on muddy footpaths where I normally walk. I was considering motorbike of some sort, but it would cost me a lot just to get the licence and then to insure it... 
I checked few electric bicycles that are available on the market, but the prices are out of my budget anyway (at least 500 for basic poo). Then I found some electric motors on eBay for something like 40 quid... But then whole kits cost like 300 quid... So guys, does anyone know what would I need except the motor and batteries to make that sort of conversion? I'm not worrying about frame structure, that problem can be solved cheaply with the tools I have available. I'm more of mechanical skill person than electric, so I have no clue what I'm on about  I mean, do I really need a controller just for a damn bicycle? I want to keep it lightweight, as I live on first floor, and the distance is max 5miles round trip... Any advice would be appreciated!!!


----------



## IamIan (Mar 29, 2009)

FireCrow said:


> So guys, does anyone know what would I need except the motor and batteries to make that sort of conversion?


The basic parts of a EV are still the same on a bicycle platform.
Motor + Controller + Battery + Charger

Just like other BEV projects ... you can spend a wide range of money depending on how much of the work you will do , how much you will pay for others to do for you, and what kind of performance you want.

Performance comes in multiple forms ...
Power : the more you want the more it costs.
Range : the more you want the more it costs.
Weight: The lighter you want the more it costs.

* Power:
*If you are just looking for the motor to give assistance and make your pedaling easier , but you still intend on pedaling all the time ... one of the smaller ~250 watt motors will probably be fine... the less work you want to do yourself the more you will need the motor to do for you.

An average occasional hobbyist bicyclist produces on average about ~100 Watts ... but the professional bicyclist can produce peaks of over 1,000 watts ... so there is a significant range in what different humans can put out on average vs peak loads.

*Range:
*This is effected by the amount of power you intend to consume ... more power needs more battery to run the same amount of time.

If you are only averaging about ~200 Watts of electric assist ... a ~100 WH battery pack ( Pack Volts x Pack Ah ) will give you that ~200 Watts for about ~25 Minutes ... averaging between 10 and 15 MPH ... that ~25 Minutes is more than the ~5 Miles you indicated.

*Weight:
*Lighter Weight Parts cost more ... but the less it weighs the less power you need to move it as a given speed ... the less it weighs the more convenient it will be for handling the bicycle itself.

The Lightest I know of was a self made system HERE complete with the bicycle he is under 13 kg total ... but there are issues ... which you can read about there.

- - - - - - 

Kits are convenient because they match up all the parts for you ... but you pay a bit for that convenience ... you can save some money by doing it yourself ... and you can save some money if you can make the bicycle wheel for the hub motor instead of paying someone else for it ... etc ... .etc... the more work you farm out the more it costs ... but the more convenient it is.


----------



## datahar (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi, my project isn't completed yet, so I can't officially vouch for this option.

But try looking into outrunner motors, they are used for RC applications, but youtube is littered with diy conversions of bicycles.

They are extremely cheap, and it is possible to use all RC components, such as the controller and batteries, to keep things simple and light.

I am converting a moped I bought for £50, spent £70 on
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...00_B_130Kv_Brushless_Outrunner_eq_70_55_.html a motor similar to that,

£12 on a controller, £6 on an "e-throttle" and £6 on one P of my battery setup (more money to be spent on batteries once it all works)

My slow conversion blog can be seen here http://jimmyclarke.info/?cat=11


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

_If you want bike info _go to: http://endless-sphere.com/forums/index.php?sid=f118e9ce37923b3b7ce2e570468844ae


----------

